# Design your own cruise ship with Meyer Werft online



## shamrock

All you budding cruise ship designers can now have a play and design your own cruise ship using the Meyer Werft website 'Create your own ship' software...

http://www.meyerwerft.de/page.asp?lang=e&main=1&subs=0&did=1470


----------



## fhrea

how the computer says it doesnt found


----------



## jimthehat

shamrock said:


> All you budding cruise ship designers can now have a play and design your own cruise ship using the Meyer Werft website 'Create your own ship' software...
> 
> http://www.meyerwerft.de/page.asp?lang=e&main=1&subs=0&did=1470


 I cant find it as well.
help how do i reply to these posts without including the OP.
jim


----------

